# Prominent occipital premonitory dx???



## Networker3412 (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone know what ICD 9 code I would use for dx of prominence of the occipital premonitory. patient came in for a lump on the back of his head and the final dx was this. Thanks


----------



## CHEINRICH (Nov 13, 2009)

Look at 784.2


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Nov 14, 2009)

Go with 784.2


----------

